# 1000 posts competition (WON BY NORWEGIAN WOOD)



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well this post makes 1,000. I figure as the first member to hit a grand, I'd start a new tradition. I'll give a special slingshot, a G10 or carbon fibre T1 to the winner of a a little competition.

The closest guess of the combined weight of the following slingshots:


T1 1/8th radius round over (no bands)
A+ Slingshots PS-1 (natural rubber bands)
Bunnybuster slingshot (white bands)
Flatband Pocket Plinker with sight-rail (latex bands)
USASlingshot's first forum sale (Theraband back)
One guess per member; no duplicates. Post your guess in this thread. We'll keep this open for about a week when I will weigh the slingshots and declare a winner.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sounds interesting .Who will guess first??


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

21 ounces


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

2 pounds


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

let's see images


----------



## luresalive (Aug 7, 2010)

Excellent competition Dan, and congrats on the 1000, my guess is	678 grams


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

850 grams.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

18.5 ounces


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

HMMMM?
OK 56.35 ounces


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

22.76 ounces


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i will say 58 ounces


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

24.5oz.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

525 grams.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

NoSugarRob said:


> Me, I guess the combined wieght will be........ what ever the weight of them all is if you put them together on a set of scales. Do I win ?


That would be my guess, as well. Great minds think alike!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

720 gramms is my guess.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, I truly have no idea whatsoever, but just based upon the freak chance that I may win, I'll say 29 oz (about 820 grams).


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Zen answers bring enlightenment but not slingshots.

Answers can be in either the imperial or metric weight system. If you give ounces and grams together I will use the metric number because my scale is slightly more accurate in metric (0.1g)


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

In that case, 822.1 grams.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

oh what the heck, 47.32oz.


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

900 grams?
if i win it will be the most insanely lucky guess i ever made


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

In for a penny in for a pound in for a pound 685grms


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

my guess is 723 grams, jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I will go for 755grammes


----------



## ducati (Aug 5, 2010)

49.5 oz


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

My bet is 1124 gramm.


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

I really hope it is 492 grams


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

725 grams...I hope.


----------



## Ken (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice one Dan! I'll go with 310g.


----------



## dnullify (Aug 3, 2010)

what the heck....

813.5 grams


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

32 ounces


----------



## Joe T (Jul 11, 2010)

511 grams-----Joe


----------



## powelly (Jun 25, 2010)

...........46.40oz


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

699 gramms it is


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I genuinely have no idea so I'm going to go for 750g!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Congratulations to *Norwegian Wood*, whose guess at 492g was closest!

















I'll be in touch shortly regarding your slingshot.

Thanks to everyone who participated.


















Ken 310g (-106g)
Norwegian Wood 492g (+75.7g)
Joe T 511g
Jtslingshoter 524g
dragonmaster 525g
Dayhiker 595g
Henry in Panama 645g
luresalive 678g
Hogancastings 685g
Jaybird 694g
brooklyn00003 699g
JoergS 720g
shot in the foot 723g
snakeshack 725g
Sam 750g
hawk2009 755g
dnullify 813.5
pelleteer 822.1g
RecurveMaster 850g
Itamar J 900g
TastelikeSnozberries 907g
jephroux 907.2g
Frodo 1124g
powelly 1315g
harpersgrace 1341g
ducati 1403g
bunnybuster 1597g
USASlingshot 1644g


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Who is the Winner ?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Who is the Winner ?


Uh, Norwegian Wood, mate.

Sorry, I posted the pic and then spent the next few minutes totting up the guesses, so maybe we cross-posted.


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

876 grams


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I must slow down. Despite most of my activity being in PMs, Chat and the Blog, I represent nearly 6% of forum posts since the forum started.











Gandolphin said:


> 876 grams


Sorry, you're a bit late. Anyhow Norwegian Wood was closer anyway.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Congratulations Norwegian Wood! Boy I'm jealous!


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

:lol:Wow! Ha ha, thank you Dan! I`m so happy right now .


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Well done


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

wooohooooo last place


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Have fun with your T1, norwegian wood! It's a great slingshot!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I must slow down.

Don't you dare slow down, or I'll be over to HK and I'll do the typing! You wouldn't want that.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is for you NW -- have fun with that beauty!


----------

